# Canadian Bacon



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Last week saturday, I had a 7# Pork loin that I trimmed up to about 6#, then I followed the procedures from Curleys Sausage Kitchen.
http://stores.homestead.com/TCurley/images/store_version2/Pork Loin.PDF

Only thing I did different was use the rack in my MES 40 smoker instead of using bags.
I cured the meat for 6 days and cooked it up on Friday April 1st.
I used apple wood chips for a milder smoke.

Here is the finished product.(sorry for the poor quality cell phone pic)









It was pretty tasty warm out of the smoker, although it seemed a little salty.
Now to try it chilled, and then maybe crisped up in a fry pan. YUMMY!


----------

